# Nitrate & Gh Still High



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

I did a 30% water change today (tap water) and the levels are pretty much the same. I tested the tap water and little nitrate was present, but KH and GH were pretty high as well.

I'm curious if it's a smart idea to mix tap water with distill water and do another water change tomorrow to help reduce the levels? I'm waiting on a new filter so this is the best I can do!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

jamezgt said:


> I did a 30% water change today (tap water) and the levels are pretty much the same. I tested the tap water and little nitrate was present, but KH and GH were pretty high as well.
> 
> I'm curious if it's a smart idea to mix tap water with distill water and do another water change tomorrow to help reduce the levels? I'm waiting on a new filter so this is the best I can do!


Your gH and kH in the tank will not be decreased by water changes due to your source water having the same gH and kH. if your source water is much lower than there is a decoration or substrate that is causing the higher levels. Otherwise mixing with RO water is the only way I know besides using peat as a substrate or in your filter.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Dr. Giggles said:


> I did a 30% water change today (tap water) and the levels are pretty much the same. I tested the tap water and little nitrate was present, but KH and GH were pretty high as well.
> 
> I'm curious if it's a smart idea to mix tap water with distill water and do another water change tomorrow to help reduce the levels? I'm waiting on a new filter so this is the best I can do!


Your gH and kH in the tank will not be decreased by water changes due to your source water having the same gH and kH. if your source water is much lower than there is a decoration or substrate that is causing the higher levels. Otherwise mixing with RO water is the only way I know besides using peat as a substrate or in your filter.
[/quote]

Thank you. When I said distil water, I meant the water from a RO unit. I'm doing a 40% water change soon and hopefully the RO water will over ride the tap water in the aquarium and reduce the levels of KH & GH.

- What can GH and KH do to the piranhas?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

jamezgt said:


> I did a 30% water change today (tap water) and the levels are pretty much the same. I tested the tap water and little nitrate was present, but KH and GH were pretty high as well.
> 
> I'm curious if it's a smart idea to mix tap water with distill water and do another water change tomorrow to help reduce the levels? I'm waiting on a new filter so this is the best I can do!


Your gH and kH in the tank will not be decreased by water changes due to your source water having the same gH and kH. if your source water is much lower than there is a decoration or substrate that is causing the higher levels. Otherwise mixing with RO water is the only way I know besides using peat as a substrate or in your filter.
[/quote]

Thank you. When I said distil water, I meant the water from a RO unit. I'm doing a 40% water change soon and hopefully the RO water will over ride the tap water in the aquarium and reduce the levels of KH & GH.

- *What can GH and KH do to the piranhas?
*[/quote]
Nothing. But the lack of them can cause a pH crash and death to put it bluntly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Unless your tap water is somehow toxic or has an extremely high pH, I really don't see any advantage to using deionized or distilled water as it applies to piranha.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Okay guys I just bought the API Freshwater Master Kit. Here are my water parameters

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite : 0
PH : 6.8

Nitrate : 40 ppm!!!

I've been doing 40% water changes every weekend, sucking up all the waste product in the gravel for three weeks now! Any suggestions?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

40 ppm of nitrates is nothing to get in a franic about.

Your parameters are quite normal.
Just keep up with the routine water changes.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> 40 ppm of nitrates is nothing to get in a franic about.
> 
> Your parameters are quite normal.
> Just keep up with the routine water changes.


40ppm is fine? I thought the normal ranges where 5-10 ppm. Am I stressing for nothing?

//also I bought two amazon swords, when would be a noticable change in the nitrate levels? Or would there not be a noticable change


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

are you gravel vacuuming, or have a large bio load? Forget about the kh and gh, keep it at what ever the tap water is. How often are you doing water changes?


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

maknwar said:


> are you gravel vacuuming, or have a large bio load? Forget about the kh and gh, keep it at what ever the tap water is. How often are you doing water changes?


I do roughly 20% every week. Gravel vacuum all (or most) of the waste stuck in the gravel with the python. I'm thinking of purchasing one of those Eheim Sludge Extractors for quick touches. But I don't know why my nitrate level is at 40ppm


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

go with 40-50% a week. How many fish in what size tank? More/bigger water changes is the only way you will get it down.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

maknwar said:


> go with 40-50% a week. How many fish in what size tank? More/bigger water changes is the only way you will get it down.


6 4"red bellies - I guess I'll try 40% tomorrow! Are there any special treatment I have to provide the amazon swords or any live plants beside light?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

What size tank? As far as the amazons, what size tank? Keep nitrates at or around 10 ppm. What kind of lights do you have?


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

maknwar said:


> What size tank? As far as the amazons, what size tank? Keep nitrates at or around 10 ppm. What kind of lights do you have?


I have a 85 gallon tank right now, I'm upgrading to 120+ when I have enough money. I don't know what quality lights I have, it just came with the tank on sale from Big Al's so I'm assuming it's not that good.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

swords get big, thats the reason I asked. Sounds like your tank is big so if the nitrates are bothering you just do water changes more frequently. As far as the lights, they are probably not good enough for the swords but just wait it out. If they die, then you will have to upgrade the lights to keep swords in there. If you want, get some crypts, java ferns, java moss, or any other low light plants to put in there. They wont help keep the nitrates down, because they grow so slow, but at least you will have a little help.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

jamezgt said:


> 40 ppm of nitrates is nothing to get in a franic about.
> 
> Your parameters are quite normal.
> Just keep up with the routine water changes.


40ppm is fine? I thought the normal ranges where 5-10 ppm. Am I stressing for nothing?

//also I bought two amazon swords, when would be a noticable change in the nitrate levels? Or would there not be a noticable change
[/quote]

I'm not saying it wouldn't be better to have lower nitrate readings, I'm just saying that 40ppm is nothing critical.


----------

